# Brasile - Italia 2-2



## Tifo'o (22 Dicembre 2012)

Amichevole di lusso contro i Brasile il prossimo 21 marzo a Ginevra.


Amichevole inutile...


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Dicembre 2012)

La perderemo. Ogni amichevole con Prandelli non può finire in altro modo.


----------



## smallball (22 Dicembre 2012)

una partita in cui ne prenderemo almeno 3


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Dicembre 2012)

non vedo l'ora...contro il Brasile non so perchè ma abbiamo sempre paura


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Marzo 2013)

i convocati del brasile:

Questa la lista completa dei convocati: 

*PORTIERI:* Diego Cavalieri (Fluminense) e Julio Cesar (QPR);
*DIFENSORI:* Daniel Alves (Barcellona), Filipe Luiz (Atletico Madrid), Marcelo (Real Madrid), Thiago Silva (PSG), Dante (Bayern Monaco), David Luiz (Chelsea), Dede (Vasco). 
*CENTROCAMPISTI:* Fernando (Gremio), Diego Costa (Atletico Madrid), Luiz Gustavo (Bayern Monaco), Hernanes (Lazio), Jean (Fluminense), Kakà (Real Madrid), Oscar, (Chelsea), Paulinho (Corinthians), Ramires (Chelsea).
*ATTACCANTI:* Neymar (Santos), Lucas (PSG), Hulk (Zenit), Fred (Fluminense). 

in serata attesi anche i convocati di prandelli.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Marzo 2013)

tornano Hernanes e Kakà...niente Ronaldinho e Robinho
certo che quei 3 (Ronaldinho, Kakà, Robinho) dovevano rappresentare la squadra ai Mondiali e invece stanno tutti e 3 a pezzi


----------



## esjie (17 Marzo 2013)

Potremo tornare a vincere col Brasile dopo mmm...31 anni? Non so, vado a memoria, non so se siano state giocate altre amichevoli tra l'82 e il 94. 
Questo Brasile non sembra granchè dal centrocampo in sù.


----------



## pennyhill (17 Marzo 2013)

L’elenco dei convocati

*Portieri*: Gianluigi Buffon (Juventus), Morgan De Sanctis (Napoli), Federico Marchetti (Lazio), Salvatore Sirigu (Paris Saint Germain);

*Difensori*: Ignazio Abate (Milan), Luca Antonelli (Genoa), Davide Astori (Cagliari), Andrea Barzagli (Juventus), Leonardo Bonucci (Juventus), Giorgio Chiellini (Juventus), Mattia De Sciglio (Milan), Christian Maggio (Napoli), Andrea Ranocchia (Inter);

*Centrocampisti*: Antonio Candreva (Lazio), Alessio Cerci (Torino), Daniele De Rossi (Roma), Alessandro Diamanti (Bologna), Emanuele Giaccherini (Juventus), Claudio Marchisio (Juventus), Riccardo Montolivo (Milan), Andrea Pirlo (Juventus), Andrea Poli (Sampdoria);

*Attaccanti*: Mario Balotelli (Milan), Stephan El Shaarawy (Milan), Alberto Gilardino (Bologna), Sebastian Giovinco (Juventus), Pablo Daniel Osvaldo (Roma).


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Marzo 2013)

Ma dai, El Sharaawy no..speravo non venisse convocato cosi rifiatava.


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Marzo 2013)

ce vò coraggio a convocare ancora Osvaldo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Marzo 2013)

prima convocazione per De Sciglio!
ancora co sto Giaccherini...spero che si fa male di brutto, poteva chiamare Florenzi


----------



## DannySa (17 Marzo 2013)

Se ci fosse stato Pazzini sarebbe stato più giusto chiamare lui e non CessOsvaldo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Marzo 2013)

Giovinco,Giaccherini e Osvaldo da NO comment  peccato per Pazzini credo che sarebbe stato convocato visti quelli che ha convocato in attacco, insomma Cazzano al centro del progetto


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Marzo 2013)

godo Cassano non deve più vedere la Nazionale


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Marzo 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Se ci fosse stato Pazzini sarebbe stato più giusto chiamare lui e non CessOsvaldo.



Credo che se non era infortunato lo convocava, ha convocato il duo giovinco-Osvaldo che non segnano da un bel po


----------



## peppe75 (17 Marzo 2013)

speriamo che prandelli spompa tanto le ****ine juventine....soprattutto pirla...e balo e el92 asfaltano da soli il brazil,,,


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> godo Cassano non deve più vedere la Nazionale



Non so quanto sia vero pero un paio di settimane fa avevo sentito dire che Cassano era quasi venuto alle mani pure con Prandelli, non so quanto sia vero pero di sicuro è successo qualcosa con Prandelli figurati se non lo convocava dai lui e Balotelli sono sempre stati i suoi pupilli, lui si nasconde dietro al fatto che vuole ringiovanire la Nazionale ma io ci credo poco c'è qualcosa sotto.


----------



## rossovero (17 Marzo 2013)

Se gli juventini fossero stati del Milan ce ne sarebbero 3 in meno. Giaccherini è ridicolo, è una ***.zo di riserva, senza esperienza internazionale e c'ha pure 28 anni ormai. Chiamare Florenzi no, vero?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Marzo 2013)

Spero che El Sharaawy pascoli, deve rifiatare.


----------



## DannySa (17 Marzo 2013)

Ma sinceramente spero che El Sha giochi contro il Brasile e torni a casa subito dopo visto che poi c'è la trasferta di Malta.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;148891 ha scritto:


> Non so quanto sia vero pero un paio di settimane fa avevo sentito dire che Cassano era quasi venuto alle mani pure con Prandelli, non so quanto sia vero pero di sicuro è successo qualcosa con Prandelli figurati se non lo convocava dai lui e Balotelli sono sempre stati i suoi pupilli, lui si nasconde dietro al fatto che vuole ringiovanire la Nazionale ma io ci credo poco c'è qualcosa sotto.



mmm non ci credo...cmq gli sta bene lo stesso, ormai ha 31 anni deve chiamare Insigne-Immobile-Destro ecc.ecc. che sono giovani

P:S: i punti sono 54 non 53


----------



## Hammer (17 Marzo 2013)

Sì Giaccherini e no Florenzi, ma sparati Prandelli


----------



## Graxx (17 Marzo 2013)

vorrei capire una cosa...ma giaccherini come ca.zzo fa a essere convocato...non gioca mai nella juve...bah...


----------



## DannySa (17 Marzo 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Sì Giaccherini e no Florenzi, ma sparati Prandelli



Florenzi è andato in U21.


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Marzo 2013)

se proprio i nostri giocatori devono scendere in campo che prandelli lì faccia giocare a questa, non contro malta


----------



## pennyhill (18 Marzo 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> se proprio i nostri giocatori devono scendere in campo che prandelli lì faccia giocare a questa, non contro malta



In teoria la partita più importante sarebbe la seconda, capisco il valore modesto dell'avversario. 

Sempre contento quando il Milan manda giocatori nelle varie nazionali, significa avere una rosa competitiva (ai tempi di Ancelotti andavano venti giocatori di media), quindi spero saranno ancora di più in futuro.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Marzo 2013)

Chiellini rotto, giocherà desci 

A destra Maggio bah babba bia


----------



## admin (19 Marzo 2013)

La probabile formazione dell'Italia

Buffon; Maggio-Bonucci-Barzagli-De Sciglio; De Rossi-Pirlo-Marchisio; Montolivo; Osvaldo-Balotelli.


----------



## Arsozzenal (19 Marzo 2013)

de sciglio bene che gioca cosi fa esperienza..si gioca comunque contro il brasile e anche se è un amichevole ha il suo fascino.El shaarawy non so se è un bene che non giochi perchè probabilmente giocherà quella contro il malta


----------



## Hammer (20 Marzo 2013)

Come riporta il sito della Gazzetta, Chiellini ha lasciato il ritiro a causa di problemi fisici. Si ferma anche Abate, a causa di un risentimento muscolare.


----------



## juventino (20 Marzo 2013)

Grazie alla nostra capacità di perdere sistematicamente ogni amichevole riusciremo a farci sconfiggere dal peggior Brasile della storia.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Marzo 2013)

Il Brasile è una squadra orrenda.


----------



## smallball (20 Marzo 2013)

Questo Brasile e' ampiamente alla nostra portata,speriamo di evitare le solite figuracce da amichevole


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> La probabile formazione dell'Italia
> 
> Buffon; Maggio-Bonucci-Barzagli-De Sciglio; De Rossi-Pirlo-Marchisio; Montolivo; Osvaldo-Balotelli.



ottima formazione...il centrocampo è spaventoso, più forte questo di quello del 2006 e anche 2002


----------



## Frikez (20 Marzo 2013)

Se non fosse per quel cancro di Maggio la formazione sarebbe perfetta.


----------



## Arsozzenal (20 Marzo 2013)

per il mondiale ci saremo sicuramente anche noi!soprattutto se alcuni giovani(el shaa,de sciglio e verratti) esplodono definitivamente...
un'ipotetica squadra:
buffon
abate barzagli chiellini/bonucci de sciglio
de rossi pirlo marchisio e con verratti incognita
montolivo
balotelli elshaarawy

se la può giocare alla pari con chiunque


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Se non fosse per quel cancro di Maggio la formazione sarebbe perfetta.



ci può stare, ogni Nazionale ha qualche mediocre


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ottima formazione...il centrocampo è spaventoso, più forte questo di quello del 2006 e anche 2002





Comunque questa Italia è forte sia a centorcampo che in Attacco, normalmente paghiamo la difesa. Infatti l'Italia è sempre stata forte per la difesa ma che questa volta è rimpiazzata dall'attacco. Che secondo me, è il più forte al mondo ora come ora.

Balo el shaarawy non li trovi in nessun'altra parte


----------



## Djici (20 Marzo 2013)

vediamo come rende il faraone da seconda punta.
al posto di prandelli prenderei seriamente in considerazione l'idea di un 433 cosi i due milanisti davanti giocano come sempre.
aggiungi un cerci sulla destra.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Marzo 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> vediamo come rende il faraone da seconda punta.
> al posto di prandelli prenderei seriamente in considerazione l'idea di un 433 cosi i due milanisti davanti giocano come sempre.
> aggiungi un cerci sulla destra.



sarebbe perfetto


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque questa Italia è forte sia a centorcampo che in Attacco, normalmente paghiamo la difesa. Infatti l'Italia è sempre stata forte per la difesa ma che questa volta è rimpiazzata dall'attacco. Che secondo me, è il più forte al mondo ora come ora.
> 
> Balo el shaarawy non li trovi in nessun'altra parte



vero che eravamo sempre abituati con i difensori più forti del Mondo, però la coppia Barzagli-Bonucci mi piace (Barzagli è tra i primi 5 difensori), De Sciglio ottimo anche a sinistra, Maggio resta un buon giocatore, ma niente di più
poi anche le altre Nazionali non hanno fenomeni in difesa...basta essere organizzati dietro per essere forti


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> vero che eravamo sempre abituati con i difensori più forti del Mondo, però la coppia Barzagli-Bonucci mi piace (Barzagli è tra i primi 5 difensori), De Sciglio ottimo anche a sinistra, Maggio resta un buon giocatore, ma niente di più
> poi anche le altre Nazionali non hanno fenomeni in difesa...basta essere organizzati dietro per essere forti



Vero anche questo, alla fine un mondiale vinto con Materazzi eh. Se hai un'ottima organizzazione tattica non importa cn chi stai in difesa.

L'Italia in caso di qualificazione, secondo me, è la favorita numero 1 se sa sfruttare la rosa al 100%. Guardiamo un po
Il portiere migliore al mondo. Esperienza e liiiider. In caso si facesse male c'è Marchetti ( nessun'altra nazionale puo puntare su due portieri cosi forti)
Difesa 3/4 gobba a parte il Bayern che secondo me gioca in un campionato inferiore di quello italiano, è la difesa più forte in Europa
Centrocampo: Qualità e dinamismo, tutti sanno fare entrambe le fasi e tutti hanno dei piedi che secondo me non invidiano nessun'altra nazionale, a parte la spagna vabbe che sta a se
Attacco: Niente da dire Se EL e Balotelli trovano veramente e se si sfrutta il loro potenziale, possono essere micidiali. L'importante che non facciano la fine di Vialli e Mancini in nazionale.

Ecco perche credo che questa nazionale è la favorita numero 1. E' forte in tutti ruoli. Poi chiaro la spagna è illegale ok pero...

Ovviamente non credo che vinceranno il mondiale, ma l'Italia comunque puo contare sul fatto che seppur è molto forte, non conta dei favori del pronostico infatti secondo i media, stiamo sempre dietro alle stesse Inghilterra, Germania, Brasile, Argentina, spagna...

Meglio cosi...ogni volta che l'Italia era data per favorita è stata un flop.

Spero che la Confederations Cup venga presa con serietà..


----------



## Arsozzenal (20 Marzo 2013)

sembra che in fase di atterraggio un fulmine abbia colpito l'aereo dove viaggiavano i giocatori..attimi di paura ma tutti si è risolto per il meglio...se ci lasciavano il faraone,balo e de sciglio stavamo freschi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Vero anche questo, alla fine un mondiale vinto con Materazzi eh. Se hai un'ottima organizzazione tattica non importa cn chi stai in difesa.
> 
> L'Italia in caso di qualificazione, secondo me, è la favorita numero 1 se sa sfruttare la rosa al 100%. Guardiamo un po
> Il portiere migliore al mondo. Esperienza e liiiider. In caso si facesse male c'è Marchetti ( nessun'altra nazionale puo puntare su due portieri cosi forti)
> ...



concordo alla grande...il centrocampo cmq non mi sembra molto inferiore a quello spagnolo...solo Iniesta è superiore a tutti nel suo ruolo
per me questa Nazionale non è la favorita numero 1 perchè Spagna e Germania sono molto più esperti di noi

poi dobbiamo sempre vedere se l'anno prossimo esplode qualche giocatore (Insigne, Immobile, Destro, Verratti, Borini, magari Cristante)


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Marzo 2013)

Gioca Giaccherini al posto di Montolivo sembra




Sto Giaccherini ha in ostaggio qualcuno da prandelli, altrimenti non si spiega come sia sempre convocato e gioca pure


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Marzo 2013)

addirittura titolare no dai non è possibile...è pur sempre il Brasile ma che cavolo ha in testa Prandelli


----------



## Tom! (21 Marzo 2013)

Questa per me sarebbe la migliore italia:

-------------------Buffon-------------------
---DeSciglio-Barzagli-Bonucci-Chiellini----
----------De Rossi-Pirlo-Marchisio---------
-------------Diamanti/Montolivo-----------
-----------Balotelli----El Sharawii----------


Con Giuseppe Rossi sempre monitorato per il Brasile.
Allenatore: Conte  e vedete che il mondiale poi si vince! ehe

Peccato che Balotelli non torna mai. Apprezzo Elsha proprio perché fa molto lavoro a tutto campo.

Io giocherei proprio con il 3-5-2 però vedere titolari Maggio/Padoin/Abate e Peluso/Balzaretti, non mi va.
De Sciglio può giocare lì o gioca sulla sinistra?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Marzo 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Questa per me sarebbe la migliore italia:
> 
> -------------------Buffon-------------------
> -DeSciglio-Barzagli-Bonucci-Chiellini------
> ...



anche per me è la migliore...con Montolivo al posto di Diamanti
De Sciglio gioca a destra


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Gioca Giaccherini al posto di Montolivo sembra
> 
> 
> 
> ...



incredibile


----------



## Tom! (21 Marzo 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> incredibile



Dai ragazzi, giaccherini è un buon giocatore.A me piace. 
Lo so che ormai si è preso la nominata di "ottimo lavoratore che per stare lì si ammazza oltre ogni limite", però guardate che negli ultimi due anni è migliorato tantissimo, ha fatto diversi gol pesanti, ha un buon tiro, il dribbling lo tenta, sa dialogare nello stretto, ha una buona visione di gioco e si sacrifica tanto per la squadra oltre ad essere molto duttile.
L'anno scordo Prandelli ha sbagliato a metterlo terzino/ala, perché non è il suo ruolo. Non ha la resistenza per farsi la fascia per 90 minuti, al massimo dopo 60/70 lo devi sostituire e poi da due anni fa la mezzala come primo ruolo, quindi trovo interessante metterlo in quella posizione, per me potrà fare bene.


----------



## jaws (21 Marzo 2013)

Come mezzala Montolivo è nettamente più forte di Giaccherini
Come trequartista Diamanti è nettamente più forte di Giaccherini
Come esterno destro d'attacco Diamanti, Candreva e Cerci sono nettamente più forti di Giaccherini.
Farlo giocare titolare non ha senso.


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Marzo 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Come mezzala Montolivo è nettamente più forte di Giaccherini
> Come trequartista Diamanti è nettamente più forte di Giaccherini
> Come esterno destro d'attacco Diamanti, Candreva e Cerci sono nettamente più forti di Giaccherini.
> Farlo giocare titolare non ha senso.



ma appunto se doveva levare montolivo lo doveva fare solo per far giocare cerci o al massimo diamanti imho


----------



## Tom! (21 Marzo 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> *1)*Come mezzala Montolivo è nettamente più forte di Giaccherini
> *2)*Come trequartista Diamanti è nettamente più forte di Giaccherini
> *3)*Come esterno destro d'attacco Diamanti, Candreva e Cerci sono nettamente più forti di Giaccherini.
> Farlo giocare titolare non ha senso.



1) Vero
2) Diamanti è più forte offensivamente, giaccherini è più duttile e lavora di più con la squadra. Sono due scelte differenti, vediamo come va! Io comunque credo sia un test, giaccherini non sarà titolare in quella posizione nelle partite vere.
3) Giaccherini non è un esterno destro di attacco. Quello è Pepe, che secondo me l'anno scorso avrebbe fatto macelli in nazionale sia da ala destra che da esterno destro ma inspiegabilmente non fu convocato (troppi juventini secondo me), sfortunatamente quest'anno è stato fuori.


----------



## admin (21 Marzo 2013)

*Montolivo in panchina, gioca il fuoriclasse Giaccherini!

Ecco le probabili formazioni secondo la Gazzetta

*
Vedi l'allegato 415


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Marzo 2013)

magari si fa male di brutto Giaccherini...deve rinunciare lui stesso alla Nazionale


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Marzo 2013)

Cioe noi ci lamentiamo di Allegri che ha messo fino ad ora Boateng dietro le punte.

Ma questa di Giaccherini trequartista le supera tutte


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Cioe noi ci lamentiamo di Allegri che ha messo fino ad ora Boateng dietro le punte.
> 
> Ma questa di Giaccherini trequartista le supera tutte



...serve per spaventare il Brasile...


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...serve per spaventare il Brasile...



loro mettono addirittura due fantasisti come hernanes e oscar a centrocampo, noi li soprendiamo con giaccherini trequartista


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Marzo 2013)

le amichevoli facciamo sempre di tutto per non vincerle, secondo me siam superiori al Brasile, ma se gioca Giaccherini trequartista, beh....


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Montolivo in panchina, gioca il fuoriclasse Giaccherini!
> 
> Ecco le probabili formazioni secondo la Gazzetta
> 
> ...


Meglio Monto in panchina,così riposa.


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Marzo 2013)

Scusate,Giaccherinho titolare?


----------



## SololaMaglia (21 Marzo 2013)

In B ci sono giocatori nettamente migliori di Giaccheri ma per prandello merita di giocare titolare in nazionale, complimenti.

Per non parlare di Giovinco che sono mesi che viene insultato dagli stessi tifosi gobbi ed è sistematicamente nei convocati azzurri...


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Marzo 2013)

Dopo Chiellini tocca a Marchisio ha la febbre  sembra quasi che non vogliano sprecare energie


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Marzo 2013)

prandelli sei veramente un gobbo scandaloso!!!


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Marzo 2013)

le ultime: montolivo titolare, marchisio ha la febbre. 

sti gobbi sembrano il totti di 10 anni fa, che si inventava di tutto pur di non giocare le amichevoli in nazionale.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Marzo 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> le ultime: montolivo titolare, marchisio ha la febbre.
> 
> sti gobbi sembrano il totti di 10 anni fa, che si inventava di tutto pur di non giocare le amichevoli in nazionale.



??? non me lo ricordo


----------



## #Dodo90# (21 Marzo 2013)

Giaccherini trequartista?!?!


----------



## Djici (21 Marzo 2013)

con marchisio fuori mi sembra ovvio che montolivo fara il trequartista e giaccherini la mezzala


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ??? non me lo ricordo



se cerchi su google "totti nazionale infortuni finti" di materiale ne trovi....


----------



## admin (21 Marzo 2013)

Che faccia da ****** sto Giaccherini


----------



## admin (21 Marzo 2013)

Ma ancora va in giro Fred?!?!?


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Marzo 2013)

Osvaldo


----------



## admin (21 Marzo 2013)

Grande Mario


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma ancora va in giro Fred?!?!?



Flistons?

Gran bella partita


----------



## admin (21 Marzo 2013)

Balotelli non lo può vedere Giaccherini (giustamente). Gli ha già mandato 3-4 bestemmie


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Marzo 2013)

Mamma mia Balotelli


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Marzo 2013)

Godo per la panchina di El Sharaawy e reputo ingiustificabile la titolarità di Giaccherini, avrebbe avuto molto più senso Montolivo dietro le punte e Marchisio nei tre di centrocampo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ah Marchisio ha la fabbre, allora anche Poli e Candreva ci starebbero bene a centrocampo a Giaccherini no!


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2013)

Bella partita.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Marzo 2013)

Sto Pirlo è davveo forte, ma che palla ha dato?

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Giaccherini un intruso insieme ad Osvaldo non centrano niente con questa squadra


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Marzo 2013)

De sciglio è illegale ma che partita sta giocando?


----------



## admin (21 Marzo 2013)

Fred


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2013)

.....e ti pareva ....


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Marzo 2013)

Risultato bugiardo...


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Marzo 2013)

Gobbi di m......... stanno sbagliando tutto!!!! sono na vergogna


----------



## DannySa (21 Marzo 2013)

Ci sta dai, davanti con Osvaldo e Giaccherini cosa vuoi fare


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Risultato bugiardo...



Molto direi....


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Marzo 2013)

Se era la Juve Buffon la parava al 100%


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Marzo 2013)

Se va beh vado due secondi di la e segnano


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Marzo 2013)

Che dite, era di De Sciglio Fred ?


----------



## smallball (21 Marzo 2013)

risultato bugiardo


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Marzo 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Che dite, era di De Sciglio Fred ?



no de sciglio era dovuto giustamente scalare per la ****** di bonucci... l'errore di marcatura è di montolivo..... L'errore di esistere è di bonucci invece


----------



## admin (21 Marzo 2013)

Che missili che tira il Balo da fermo


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Marzo 2013)

Te pareva sto julgio caesa divanta yashu?m


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2013)

Meritiamo il pari.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Marzo 2013)

L'Italia sta facendo una partita grandiosa.


----------



## DannySa (21 Marzo 2013)

Grande De Sciglio


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2013)

De Sciglio ...


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Marzo 2013)

Si vabbe questi catenaccio e ripartenze


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Marzo 2013)

Va beh ciao 2-0 Oscar due tiri questi


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Marzo 2013)

Rip


----------



## smallball (21 Marzo 2013)

2-0 con 2 tiri praticamente


----------



## DannySa (21 Marzo 2013)

Complimenti a Prandelli, partita impostata benissimo con Giaccherini Osvaldo da ricovero immediato..


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Marzo 2013)

stavolta de sciglio ha peccato di ingenuità rischiando un cross con dietro scoperto... ma Pirlo è un cesso schifoso... mozzarella... quanto mi fanno schifo sti gobbi... tiran sempre indietro il piedino!!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Marzo 2013)

I siti dei gobbi sono passati da :

Italjuve a Italia


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2013)

Fortuna zero per noi.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Marzo 2013)

Certo che un amichevole non ne vinciamo una dalla preistoria


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Marzo 2013)

finito primo tempo. risultato bugiardissimo


----------



## DR_1 (21 Marzo 2013)

Vabbè, è un amichevole, alla fine l'obiettivo è non rompersi anche perchè le cose importanti sono altre..


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Marzo 2013)

Che belle che sono le partite quando non gioca il Barcellona


----------



## BB7 (21 Marzo 2013)

ahahhaha GODO per la scarsità dei gobbi in campo e GODO per i telecronisti RAI vergognosi:

"ora si chiuderanno in difesa" Infatti 2 secondi dopo c'è Dani Alves che pressa Bonucci quando ha ancora palla in difesa

Ma poi vogliamo parlare di questo FETICISMO da parte dei registi Rai per i primi piani? Roba da bestemmie non si riesce mai a vedere un'azione per intero perchè puntualmente inquadrano la faccia della gente con palla ancora in gioco. Io non ho ancora capito cosa ha fatto Fred per l'ammonizione. Poi ditemi voi se si può pagare il canone e non poter neanche vedere la partita in HD. VERGOGNOSI.

Per quanto riguarda la partita invece come già detto godo per la scarsezza di Giaccherini e co... Sul secondo gol non è colpa di De Sciglio se nessuno copre...


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Marzo 2013)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Vabbè, è un amichevole, alla fine l'obiettivo è non rompersi anche perchè le cose importanti sono altre..



Certo,però l'Italia non mi sta dispiacendo.


----------



## Lollo interista (21 Marzo 2013)

Partita simbolo della carriera di Prandelli finora: bellino il gioco ma sempre sotto sei alla fine


----------



## Fabriman94 (21 Marzo 2013)

Siamo proprio sfigati noi abbiamo attaccato per tutta la partita e loro con due tiri in porta sono in avanti di due gol.


----------



## juventino (21 Marzo 2013)

Risuktato bugiardissimo. Brasile graziato più volte da noi. Osvaldo sembra un ex-giocatore, Giaccherini per ciò che ci si aspettava alla fine non sta sfigurando. Nonostante i due gol bene De Sciglio. Pirlo alterna buone cose a vaccate assurde. Possiamo recuperare comunque.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Marzo 2013)

Osvaldo col 10 è un insulto al numero in se.. siamo l'unica nazionale al mondo che da i numeri a caso. Ma come si fa a dare il 10 ad osvaldo????


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Marzo 2013)

non è possibile...contro le grandi Nazionali bisogna sempre vincere, anche se è un amichevole
Giaccherini il giocatore più scarso che ho visto con l'Italia
dentro subito El Shaarawy, oppure Cerci o Diamanti...questa si deve recuperare


----------



## Morghot (21 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Osvaldo col 10 è un insulto al numero in se.. siamo l'unica nazionale al mondo che da i numeri a caso. Ma come si fa a dare il 10 ad osvaldo????


Veramente boh, fa una tristezza assurda quel numero messo sulle spalle di gente a caso.


----------



## BB7 (21 Marzo 2013)

Giaccherini è qualcosa di mai visto... quando un giocatore è cosi scarso io non riesco ad odiarlo mi fa solo pena. Osvaldo col numero 10 invece è da arresto immediato.


----------



## juventino (21 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Osvaldo col 10 è un insulto al numero in se.. siamo l'unica nazionale al mondo che da i numeri a caso. Ma come si fa a dare il 10 ad osvaldo????



Osvaldo non ci dovrebbe manco stare in nazionale. Temo che purtroppo sarà la fissazione di Brandelli.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Marzo 2013)

Certo che non vincere col Brasile dai tempi di Paolo Rossi e Tardelli, mamma mia...


----------



## juventino (21 Marzo 2013)

Dentro Elsha e Cerci. Fuori Pirlo e Osvaldo.


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Marzo 2013)

ovviamente preserva un'altro gobbo


----------



## DR_1 (21 Marzo 2013)

Osvaldo-Balotelli è una coppia che non si può vedere..

Su Giaccherini, vero che non è il massimo, ma sta anche giocando nel ruolo sbagliato. Come al solito Prandelli è il solito incapace.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Marzo 2013)

No va beh giaccherini ancora in campo noooo


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Marzo 2013)

Pazzesco perche giaccherii rimane?


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Marzo 2013)

Cerci ad inutilità vale giaccherini


----------



## If Everyone Cared (21 Marzo 2013)

il favoritismo di prandelli nei confronti della juventus ha francamente rotto le palle.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Marzo 2013)

Io Tifo tutti nell'italia non guardo in che squadra gioca ma giaccherini non lo sopporto non lo voglio vedere con la nostra maglia


----------



## DannySa (21 Marzo 2013)

De Rossi, bene così


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Marzo 2013)

danielinoooooooooooooo la messa daiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Marzo 2013)

Mamma mia balo ed El quando si trovano


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2013)

Grande De Rossi. Vinciamola....


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Marzo 2013)

Naymar ahahahahahahahahahahahahaahha

Che razza di simulatore


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Marzo 2013)

che buffone neymar!!! insopportabile
lui un infortunio serio se lo merita con tutte le cavolate che fa


----------



## DannySa (21 Marzo 2013)

MAriooooooooooooooooooooo fantasticoooooooo


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Marzo 2013)

super marioooooooooooooooooo che golllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Marzo 2013)

Ma che razza di gol????


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Marzo 2013)

E' BALOTELLI IL FENOMENOOO!!! mamma mia che giocatoreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2013)

Mariooooooooo 


Voglio una vittoria...


----------



## admin (21 Marzo 2013)

Fuoriclasse....


----------



## juventino (21 Marzo 2013)

Balotelli 
Altro che Neymar.


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Marzo 2013)

Mamma mia Balo!!!!


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mamma mia Balo!!!!



Quanto ci serviva contro il Barcellona.....


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Marzo 2013)

Deve segnare anche El dai su


----------



## DannySa (21 Marzo 2013)

Giaccherini orrendo dai, non sa neanche ripartire senza perderla


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Marzo 2013)

Ricki *_*


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Quanto ci serviva contro il Barcellona.....



Eh.....


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Marzo 2013)

nooooooooooooo mario


----------



## juventino (21 Marzo 2013)

No Mario mannaggia.


----------



## admin (21 Marzo 2013)

Ma cosa gli ha parato...


----------



## DannySa (21 Marzo 2013)

Nooo quasi doppietta per il Balo, lì doveva sfondare la rete e basta.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Marzo 2013)

Che bello non vedere il Barca... questo è calcio


----------



## juventino (21 Marzo 2013)

Per la vostra gioia fra un pò dentro Poli per Giaccherini


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Marzo 2013)

Julio cesar sembra tornato quello del 2010! Cerci


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Marzo 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Julio cesar sembra tornato quello del 2010! Cerci



No no anche al qpr sta facendo grandi cosi seppur ultimi in classifica


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Marzo 2013)

Finalmente fuori giacchepippa


----------



## juventino (21 Marzo 2013)

Bonucci sfiora il gol.


----------



## DannySa (21 Marzo 2013)

Cioè con un po' di fortuna stavamo 6-2


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Marzo 2013)

El troppo nascosto comunque devono giocare di piu a sinistra


----------



## If Everyone Cared (21 Marzo 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Per la vostra gioia fra un pò dentro Poli per Giaccherini



per la gioia di chiunque abbia gli occhi, più che altro.


----------



## Arsozzenal (21 Marzo 2013)

el shaarawy calcia sempre da cane i calci d'angolo nel milan,oggi tutti perfetti..mah


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Marzo 2013)

Montolivo lo vogliono uccidere

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Sti brasiliani sono solo dei macellai


----------



## juventino (21 Marzo 2013)

Siamo nettamente superiori comunque. Intanto brutto calcione di Hernanes a Balo.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Marzo 2013)

Ma cosa fa sto Cerci?


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Marzo 2013)

Hernanes perchè non il crociato?


----------



## juventino (21 Marzo 2013)

Entra Antonelli per De Sciglio.


----------



## DannySa (21 Marzo 2013)

Bravissimo De Sciglio, si conferma anche all'esordio contro il Brasile in mondovisione.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Marzo 2013)

Che scarso cerci


----------



## juventino (21 Marzo 2013)

No maledizione! Che fortuna sfacciata che hanno questi.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Marzo 2013)

Risultato vero 2-6


----------



## DannySa (21 Marzo 2013)

Ecco come regalare i gol, così, bravo Buffon


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Marzo 2013)

Grande maggio hai fatto una buona cosa rompi le caviglia a quel neymar


----------



## juventino (21 Marzo 2013)

I "correttissimi" brasiliani non ci restituiscono il pallone. Che signori...


----------



## Tobi (21 Marzo 2013)

Comunque avercelo noi Hernanes


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Marzo 2013)

Tutti che applaudono Mario vai supermario


----------



## juventino (21 Marzo 2013)

Entra Pippardino  addio speranze di vincere


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Marzo 2013)

Mado el quando fa ste cose


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Marzo 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Entra Pippardino  addio speranze di vincere



Segnerà


----------



## Tobi (21 Marzo 2013)

Julio Cesar
Alves Dede Thiago Silva Marcelo
Ramires Hernanes Oscar
Neymar Hulk Lucas

Hanno un 11 molto forte per i mondiali.
Pero vedo ancora superiore a tutti la spagna


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Marzo 2013)

Potevamo vincere....


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Marzo 2013)

Peccato doveva finire 2-6


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Marzo 2013)

Finita 2-2  Grandissimi i ragazzi bravi tutti avanti cosi


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2013)

Ottima Italia.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Marzo 2013)

ma che palle si doveva vincere


----------



## BB7 (21 Marzo 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Julio Cesar
> Alves Dede Thiago Silva Marcelo
> Ramires Hernanes Oscar
> Neymar Hulk Lucas
> ...



Individualmente SI sono forti ma considerando che il calcio è un gioco di squadra questi sono messi non male ma MALISSIMO. Tatticamente sono NULLI, difensivamente INSICURI e senza un'idea di gioco.


----------



## DannySa (21 Marzo 2013)

Brasile poca roba, Italia che senza quei 2 contropiedi presi e un po' di fortuna la portava a casa tranquillamente.
Se non fosse stata un'amichevole credo che avremmo vinto senza problemi.


----------



## Frikez (21 Marzo 2013)

Che incapace Prandelli


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Marzo 2013)

non riesco a capire se siamo noi che valiamo oppure è il brasile che fa veramente schifo!!!!


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Marzo 2013)

Non voglio piu sentire Neymar fenomeno...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Marzo 2013)

che scarso questo Brasile...se continuano così al Mondiale usciranno ai gironi


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (21 Marzo 2013)

Siamo stati bravi, si poteva anche vincere!


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Marzo 2013)

Se Neymar vale 90 mln allora Balo ne vale 300.C'è un abisso tra i 2 e come età siamo lì(1 anno e mezzo di differenza).


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non voglio piu sentire Neymar fenomeno...



Quel buffone se viene in nell'europa che conta (non la spagna dove le difese son di mozzarelle), dopo 3 mesi chiede l'invalità dalle mazzate che prende


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Se Neymar vale 90 mln allora Balo ne vale 300.C'è un abisso tra i 2 e come età siamo lì(1 anno e mezzo di differenza).



Neymar è molto fumo...


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Marzo 2013)

Sono d'accordo Neymar e troppo pompato stasera non ha fatto niente di niente, fa il fenomeno solo in brasile.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Marzo 2013)

Il Farçellona se compra quel fenomeno da baraccone a 90 milioni si fa fare il più grande pacco della storia, altro che Kakà.


----------



## Nivre (21 Marzo 2013)

Balotelli è un FENOMENO, pochi *****. 

Meno male che ce l'abbiamo noi.


----------



## BB7 (21 Marzo 2013)

Sono d'accordo che è sopravvalutato però oggi tra i suoi è stato il migliore (non che ce ne voglia molto) dopo Julio... nel secondo gol ha bruciato Pirlo e fatto l'assist e in generale ha preso tanti falli e perso poche volte la palla.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Marzo 2013)

aahahhha no va beh i perdazzurri riescono a rosicare pure per la nazionale non ci credo  dicono che il gol di Mario e solo fortuna che il tiro era centrale, che david luiz l'ha lasciato tirare, ahahah non ci credo rosicano pure per la nazionale  l'unica cosa che sanno dire e che se mangiato due gol manco fosse stato solo davanti al portiere ridicoli


----------



## Sheldon92 (21 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;151148 ha scritto:


> aahahhha no va beh i perdazzurri riescono a rosicare pure per la nazionale non ci credo  dicono che il gol di Mario e solo fortuna che il tiro era centrale, che david luiz l'ha lasciato tirare, ahahah non ci credo rosicano pure per la nazionale  l'unica cosa che sanno dire e che se mangiato due gol manco fosse stato solo davanti al portiere ridicoli



Non sono sorpreso...di fatto la loro squadra tutto sembra, tranne che italiana...per questo tifano contro


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Marzo 2013)

De Sciglio intervistato da quelli della Rai ha detto di Neymar " ha una progessione...della madonna" ahahah
mi ha fatto ridere come l'ha detto


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Marzo 2013)

Sheldon92 ha scritto:


> Non sono sorpreso...di fatto la loro squadra tutto sembra, tranne che italiana...per questo tifano contro



già  sono contro l'italia perchè non ci sono quelli dell'inter, ma come fa Prandelli a convocarli che c'è ne saranno 2-3 





Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> De Sciglio intervistato da quelli della Rai ha detto di Neymar " ha una progessione...della madonna" ahahah
> mi ha fatto ridere come l'ha detto


ahahahah veramente


----------



## Fabriman94 (21 Marzo 2013)

Buon risultato, anche se i due gol subiti si potevano evitare, specie il secondo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;151161 ha scritto:


> già  sono contro l'italia perchè non ci sono quelli dell'inter, ma come fa Prandelli a convocarli che c'è ne saranno 2-3
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



di solito chiamava Ranocchia...ora non più ahah
preferisco 1000 volte un Italia filo juventina che interista


----------



## Jino (21 Marzo 2013)

Bella prova dell'Italia, peccato che abbiamo sprecato troppo. Certo da quando seguo il calcio il Brasile degli ultimi tempi è il più scarso che abbia mai visto, parlo di singoli.


----------



## the hammer (21 Marzo 2013)

e di Kaka ne vogliamo parlare?? stasera quando è entrato in campo è stato PENOSO.

menomale che a Gennaio abbiamo preso Balotelli e non questo mercenario.

papà Bosco tieniti i soldi del Real Madrid va


----------



## juventino (21 Marzo 2013)

Comunque aldilà della nostra grande prestazione Brasile penoso. Tralasciando il fatto che a livello di singoli questo è sicuramente il peggior Brasile di sempre, con il mondiale casalingo che ci sarà fra poco più di un anno sono in condizioni a dir poco pietose. Disorganizzazione tattica impressionante, fase difensiva a dir poco imbarazzante e condizione pessima degli attaccanti. Aggiungiamo il fatto che poi ci sono sicuramente 4 squadre oggettivamente più forti (noi, Spagna, Germania e Argentina). O Scolari fa un miracolo oppure l'anno prossimo assisteremo al secondo Epic Fail del Brasile in un mondiale casalingo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Marzo 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Comunque aldilà della nostra grande prestazione Brasile penoso. Tralasciando il fatto che a livello di singoli questo è sicuramente il peggior Brasile di sempre, con il mondiale casalingo che ci sarà fra poco più di un anno sono in condizioni a dir poco pietose. Disorganizzazione tattica impressionante, fase difensiva a dir poco imbarazzante e condizione pessima degli attaccanti. Aggiungiamo il fatto che poi ci sono sicuramente 4 squadre oggettivamente più forti (noi, Spagna, Germania e Argentina). O Scolari fa un miracolo oppure l'anno prossimo assisteremo al secondo Epic Fail del Brasile in un mondiale casalingo.


Il Maracanaço


----------



## Jino (21 Marzo 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Comunque aldilà della nostra grande prestazione Brasile penoso. Tralasciando il fatto che a livello di singoli questo è sicuramente il peggior Brasile di sempre, con il mondiale casalingo che ci sarà fra poco più di un anno sono in condizioni a dir poco pietose. Disorganizzazione tattica impressionante, fase difensiva a dir poco imbarazzante e condizione pessima degli attaccanti. Aggiungiamo il fatto che poi ci sono sicuramente 4 squadre oggettivamente più forti (noi, Spagna, Germania e Argentina). O Scolari fa un miracolo oppure l'anno prossimo assisteremo al secondo Epic Fail del Brasile in un mondiale casalingo.



Io non lo chiamerei nemmeno epic fail. Capisco ci si possa tenere tremendamente a fare bene in casa, però bisogna essere obiettivi e dire che dopo una vita questo è un Brasile senza campioni. Tanti ragazzini, spacciati per campioni, quando in realtà devono ancora dimostrare tutto. L'unica possibilità che hanno per fare una bella figura è che Scolari gli incucchi in testa sacrificio e grinta, cose che notoriamente per i brasiliani sono difficili.


----------



## juventino (21 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il Maracanaço



Avremo l'occasione di vederlo anche noi 
Anche se quello del 50 deve essere stato davvero qualcosa di assurdo. Ho letto un sacco di volte su vari almanacchi che fu una veria e propria tragedia. Suicidi di massa, uruguayani costretti a fuggire di corsa per evitare il linciaggio, addirittura quel giorno in Brasile è lutto nazionale.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Marzo 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Avremo l'occasione di vederlo anche noi
> Anche se quello del 50 deve essere stato davvero qualcosa di assurdo. Ho letto un sacco di volte su vari almanacchi che fu una veria e propria tragedia. Suicidi di massa, uruguayani costretti a fuggire di corsa per evitare il linciaggio, addirittura quel giorno in Brasile è lutto nazionale.


Stavo leggendo la pagina di Wikipedia poco fa, leggi il paragrafo sul post-partita, è da pelle d'oca.


----------



## juventino (21 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io non lo chiamerei nemmeno epic fail. Capisco ci si possa tenere tremendamente a fare bene in casa, però bisogna essere obiettivi e dire che dopo una vita questo è un Brasile senza campioni. Tanti ragazzini, spacciati per campioni, quando in realtà devono ancora dimostrare tutto. L'unica possibilità che hanno per fare una bella figura è che Scolari gli incucchi in testa sacrificio e grinta, cose che notoriamente per i brasiliani sono difficili.



Concordo, anche se penso che in Brasile si stiano facendo comunque un mare di illusioni. 
Comunque è incredibile pensare che proprio il Brasile negli ultimi 10 anni non sia più riuscito a produrre un fuoriclasse vero. A mio avviso gli unici che avevano veramente le potenzialità secondo me erano Adriano e Pato. Ma i motivi per cui hanno deluso le aspettative penso che ormai li conoscano pure i sassi.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Stavo leggendo la pagina di Wikipedia poco fa, leggi il paragrafo sul post-partita, è da pelle d'oca.



Penso seriamente che se gli uruguyani non avessero avuto la prontezza di darsela subito a gambe non sarebbero mai tornati in patria.


----------



## the hammer (21 Marzo 2013)

i brasiliani si credono i migliori, hanno un ego calcistico superiore a quello di Seedorf 

per quello non accettano di perdere e capitano suicidi anche quando perdono qualche partita.

mi sa che tra 1 anno prenderanno una di quelle bastonate nei Mondiali di casa che li faranno ritornare sulla terra per un bel pò di anni.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Marzo 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Concordo, anche se penso che in Brasile si stiano facendo comunque un mare di illusioni.
> Comunque è incredibile pensare che proprio il Brasile negli ultimi 10 anni non sia più riuscito a produrre un fuoriclasse vero. A mio avviso gli unici che avevano veramente le potenzialità secondo me erano Adriano e Pato. Ma i motivi per cui hanno deluso le aspettative penso che ormai li conoscano pure i sassi.


Adriano dovrebbe stare ancora qui a trascinare il Brasile, insieme all'altro fenomeno, Pato.


----------



## Jino (21 Marzo 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Concordo, anche se penso che in Brasile si stiano facendo comunque un mare di illusioni.
> Comunque è incredibile pensare che proprio il Brasile negli ultimi 10 anni non sia più riuscito a produrre un fuoriclasse vero. A mio avviso gli unici che avevano veramente le potenzialità secondo me erano Adriano e Pato. Ma i motivi per cui hanno deluso le aspettative penso che ormai li conoscano pure i sassi.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> ...



Di questa generazione brasiliana era nato un solo ed unico fenomeno, ed era Pato. Poi se pensi a questo mondiale per età avrebbero avuto ancora dei campioni, mi riferisco a Ronaldinho su tutti. Ma non dimentico Kakà e Adriano. Gente che per età sarebbero dovuti essere gli elementi cardine del Brasile. 

Ad ogni modo il mondiale è la competizione di un mese, può succedere di tutto, molto dipenderà dalla condizione fisica.


----------



## the hammer (21 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Adriano dovrebbe stare ancora qui a trascinare il Brasile, insieme all'altro fenomeno, Pato.



non mi sorprenderei se tra qualche anno anche Neymar facesse questa fine...magari però prima fa ancora 2 anni a grande livello in Europa, ottiene un supercontratto milionario e poi si lascia andare come Pato o Adriano.

perchè secondo me Pato lo ha rovinato Galliani facendogli quel contratto di 4 milioni di euro a solo 20 anni, questo si è montato la testa e quando un brasiliano si monta la testa è dura se non impossibile poi farlo ritornare umile e voglioso di dimostrare come era prima.e lo stesso vale per Adriano con l Inter.


----------



## Jino (21 Marzo 2013)

Ma Pato e Adriano non è che si sono lasciati andare. Nel senso, il primo era semplicemente destino che si rompesse ogni 3x2. Il secondo ha avuto un "dramma" familiare che non è riuscito a superare. Insomma, non si smette di giocare a calcio a poco più di 20 anni se non succede qualcosa di fondo.


----------



## the hammer (21 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma Pato e Adriano non è che si sono lasciati andare. Nel senso, il primo era semplicemente destino che si rompesse ogni 3x2. Il secondo ha avuto un "dramma" familiare che non è riuscito a superare. Insomma, non si smette di giocare a calcio a poco più di 20 anni se non succede qualcosa di fondo.



hai ragione ma non ha fatto tutto quello che poteva fare per "tenersi in forma". negli allenamenti veniva svogliato e i dottori gli dicevano di fare determinati esercizi e lui li faceva controvoglia.
e poi c è anche da considerare la frequentazione che ha avuto con Ronaldinho che lo ha destabilizzato, ultima di oggi è appunto che Pato ha aperto oggi un suo profilo twitter e come follower ha inserito tra i primi proprio Ronaldinho, dicendo anche su istagram che è un suo mito indiscusso...insomma, Pato ci ha messo anche del suo per finire così. e Adriano con l alcool anche.si sono lasciati andare.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

per chi ha twitter questo è il suo account aperto oggi. https://twitter.com/pato7oficial


----------



## the hammer (21 Marzo 2013)

cioè, prendi un giocatore italiano...se gli muore il padre mica si lasciano andare come ha fatto Adriano. a Del Piero quando nel 2000 gli è morto il padre, mica poi si è lasciato andare come Adriano...ha fatto altri 10 anni a buon livello.
Adriano si è lasciato andare quando Moratti gli ha fatto firmare un contratto pluriennale plurimilionario e Pato pure col Milan. questi non c hanno capito più niente.


----------



## juventino (22 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma Pato e Adriano non è che si sono lasciati andare. Nel senso, il primo era semplicemente destino che si rompesse ogni 3x2. Il secondo ha avuto un "dramma" familiare che non è riuscito a superare. Insomma, non si smette di giocare a calcio a poco più di 20 anni se non succede qualcosa di fondo.



Su Pato, spero che voi milanisti non me ne vogliate, secondo me ha influito molto anche il fatto che si sia ritrovato a giocare, nei primi tempi, in una squadra in netto declino come il Milan della fine del ciclo ancelottiano e di Leonardo. A mio avviso giocare in una squadra che non vince nessun trofeo ti rende più difficile consacrarti e spiccare il volo. A quei tempi il giocatore c'era e si vedeva, ma il contesto rendeva molto difficile dare quella svolta definitiva e decisiva.


----------



## hiei87 (22 Marzo 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Su Pato, spero che voi milanisti non me ne vogliate, secondo me ha influito molto anche il fatto che si sia ritrovato a giocare, nei primi tempi, in una squadra in netto declino come il Milan della fine del ciclo ancelottiano e di Leonardo. A mio avviso giocare in una squadra che non vince nessun trofeo ti rende più difficile consacrarti e spiccare il volo. A quei tempi il giocatore c'era e si vedeva, ma il contesto rendeva molto difficile dare quella svolta definitiva e decisiva.



Non saprei...Sheva, tanto per fare un esempio, faceva il fenomeno anche nel Milan dei Guly, degli Helveg e dei Giunti...lo stesso Pato ha fatto molto meglio nell'ultimo Milan Ancelottiano e in quello di Leonardo che in quelli, sicuramente più competitivo, di Allegri.
Penso che il fallimento di Pato sia da motivarsi con l'agire di diversi fattori, primi tra tutti gli infortuni (forse causati anche dalla crescita muscolare assurda che ha avuto negli ultimi anni), seguiti dalla indolenza del giocatore, da alcune sue lacune caratteriali, cattive compagnie, pressioni eccessive, e altri ancora....


----------



## DexMorgan (22 Marzo 2013)

Li abbiamo presi a pallonate.

Meno male che Mario ce l'abbiamo noi


----------



## prebozzio (22 Marzo 2013)

Vedo che molti prendono in giro gli interisti che rosicano per il gol di Balotelli... anche qui sul forum sono pochissimi quelli che in questi anni hanno sostenuto la nostra Nazionale, ricordiamocelo


----------

